# John deere 212



## dbcobrajet

I have found a 212 for sale and I was wanting to know if there good tractors??


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum ! They are good tractors,if they're cared for. They are the smaller version of the 300/400 series,and are quite capable of doing mowing,plowing,snow removal,etc.,when set up properly.
It should have the Kohler k301AQS engine,which is a pretty reliable engine.
Parts are pricey,simply because they are John Deere.
Make sure,if you get it,that you get any attachments,manuals etc.,that go with it.
What kind of price do they have on it ?


----------



## dbcobrajet

There wanting 275 it will need some TLC. No Attachments does run but smoke at first so it's starting to wear out prolly needs a rebuild. My dad had a 317 when I was a kid it was a great tractor then he sold it and bought a 318 and it has been an even better tractor so I've been around he 300 series for along time. I just thought that was a good price


----------



## ben70b

man i gotta 212 i would consider selling, it has a blown engine so it would be a project for someone. brand new tires all around tho. it's got other new stuff too but i dont remember off the top of my head. i blew it up two years ago and pulled it in the shed and kept using the cub, and i call myself a deere guy!


----------



## jhngardner367

$ 275 is a good price,so it's not a bad risk. It would be a great project tractor.


----------



## dbcobrajet

That's what I plan to do. I would rather have the212 than one of these new JD tractors you get at lowes that aren't really John deere


----------



## ben70b

No doubt, if u rebuild that 212 u will probably get 20 years out of it if u treat it right. I don't think u could get 20 years outa anything from lowes, no mater how good u treat it. It ain't only lawn mowers but everything, I don't see these new pickups being around in 20 years


----------



## dbcobrajet

Does anyone have any pointers what to do when rebuilding a k301. I have never rebuild a small engine but I am very mechanically inclined.


----------



## Brianna11204

Is $1100 too much for a 86 or 87 john deere 212, snow plow, 46 inch deck, chains, just serviced and oil change


----------



## bigsarge8181

Hey im digging out my brothers garage and he has this in back i don't know the year on it its been sitting for years. I currently have a fractured back and couldn't get back to get model number any ideals on year and price as is it had a carburetor issue when it was put up over 10 years ago.

Input ..? And where and how much would I sell this thing for.
Thanks guys
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bontai Joe

Hi Bigsarge, and welcome to the forum. Your tractor was made between 1975 and 1987. It also can use many attachments from the earlier 110, 112 series tractors. Cosmetically it looks like it has been repainted and someone tried to install a new seat pad. If the tires hold air and aren't all cracked up and I see the mower deck propped up behind it, it might sell for $400 to 500 +/-. It would fetch more if it was running. Obviously, the more attachments it has, the more $$$ it's worth.


----------



## Bob Driver

The JD212 were nice machines and there is kind of a cult following to them. They ran a Kohler K301 engine. The K series was one of the best engines Kohler ever made. They also came with a Peerless 2300 trans and they don't get much better for reliability

The downside for the average guy today that wants to actually use one on a regular basis is that they ran an old school point ignition system. Most guys under 50 are more familiar with magnetos. The other downside to the 212 is that it's a 12HP engine driving a 700lbs machine. They came with either a 38", or 46" deck. With the 46" deck, they were a little under powered, especially on hilly terrain.

As far as collectors go, there is a demand for them because of their bullet proof reputation, but people that have them for sale tend to think they have something special and the price they're asking usually reflects it. The reality is they are a dime-a-dozen because JD built them for 12 years. If you go to vintage lawn tractor shows, they are everywhere. They are like owning, a Model-T to a collector. Pretty cool, but there's probably another guy within 20 miles of you that has one just like it in the exact same color. JD built over 400,000 of them


----------



## bigsarge8181

Thanks so much for all your feed back! I will keep you guys posted with my progress on it im digging in and pulling it out today. Hopefully I can find a buyer in my area!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver

Here's a table that will help you determine the model year based on the serial # located below steering column
1975 30001
1976 55001
1977 70001
1978 80001
1979 95001
1980 120001
1981 155001
1982 190001
1983 222001
1984 285001
1985 315001
1986 360001
1987 420001

Here's a link to a replacement K301 carburetor for $17. It's worth a lot more if you can slap this carb on and get it to run. You'll probably need a battery. There $22 at Walmart.... 230A UR-1 will do fine for a 12Hp engine
https://www.amazon.com/GooDeal-Carb...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------

